# Toronto Tree Trimmer falls from bucket truck.



## squad143 (Jun 24, 2011)

Man in hospital after 20-foot fall - CityNews

Just talked to a good friend who knew this guy and he told me the worker has unfortunately died.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 24, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Man in hospital after 20-foot fall - CityNews
> 
> Just talked to a good friend who knew this guy and he told me the worker has unfortunately died.


 
From a fellow Canadian, this makes me very sad. Godspeed.


----------



## deevo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's terrible, RIP, looks like he was using a 660 with a fairly big bar.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 27, 2011)

Unfortunate, he had a lanyard on the saw, but not on himself. RIP


----------



## deevo (Jun 27, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Unfortunate, he had a lanyard on the saw, but not on himself. RIP


 
Yeah, I want to know more on how it happened?


----------



## Jumper (Jun 27, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Unfortunate, he had a lanyard on the saw, but not on himself. RIP


 
That was my thought too PP....sad day when someone puts the value of a chainsaw above their own, if indeed the conscious decision was made to not attach himself to the bucket. Or he may have forgotten. Buddy checks in order perhaps. I often tell people I am not going to be a party to potential injury if they are not wearing the prescribed PPE even as a volunteer on Habitat sites....yes it is a pain or inconvenience to wear or use sometimes.

Totally unnecessary death, someone no longer has a son, lover, father, or brother.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 27, 2011)

deevo said:


> Yeah, I want to know more on how it happened?


 
Strange indeed. The bucket is a chunk above and to the side of the piece he was working on. The pull rope looks to be still attached, he was making the cut (kerf and sawdust visible). 

Maybe he was moving out of the way so ground crew could pull, maybe he got into some bees, maybe the saw got pinched and he tried pulling it out with the boom, maybe...


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 28, 2011)

How many times have we been in the bucket standing on 6 inches of saw dust with a big saw and long bar, with more of our body hanging out of the bucket than in. Trying to get lower than the bucket will go just to get that last block sawed off. Then the saw grabs and pushes you back, or if you're unlucky enough you're cutting with the belly of the bar and it pulls you the other way. 

You have to be tied in! It may not feel very good banging around under the bucket, but it sure beats hitting the ground. (With a running saw in the mix).


----------



## squad143 (Jun 29, 2011)

deevo said:


> Yeah, I want to know more on how it happened?


 
My friend believes he was using the bucket to perform a snap cut on a chunk when the pull rope snapped, resulting in his being catipulted from the bucket. He was using a (rented) hydro style (double bucket) truck.

Apparently he and another guy removed the brush the day before. He returned the next day to remove the bigger wood.

Accident happened before noon. He was in the industry for over 20 years.

The funeral is tomorrow. My thoughts go to his wife and two children.


----------



## deevo (Jun 29, 2011)

squad143 said:


> My friend believes he was using the bucket to perform a snap cut on a chunk when the pull rope snapped, resulting in his being catipulted from the bucket. He was using a (rented) hydro style (double bucket) truck.
> 
> Apparently he and another guy removed the brush the day before. He returned the next day to remove the bigger wood.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the update, very sad indeed. Condolences to his family


----------

